# Nexus 7 tablet



## Lavender529 (Feb 6, 2015)

My tablet downloaded but not yet installed an update (5.0.2 lollipop) which in the forums everybody is having problems with. I would rather not take a chance and want to delete the downloaded update before it's installed so I pressed install later. Does anyone know how I can undo this? I have a 4.4 jelly bean system now. it doesn't show up on my download screen


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

That is the newest version of Android. I'd personally go ahead and install it.

The update should hold back until you give it the go ahead.


----------



## StalemateBlack (Feb 24, 2015)

A little late to the party, but...

Despite all the rumors, I've seen only one situation where a friend's first gen Nexus 7 got stuck into an endless boot sequence after the update and simply would not finish loading up.

But that was easily resolved using the Nexus Root Toolkit.


----------

